# need advice in positioning the speakers for new house



## roxy (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello,

I need help in positioning the speakers for 5.1 surround setup in the living room for the following attached layout.

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi there, welcome to the Shack!

Thats a difficult space for speaker placement due to the tight space around the LCD display. Have you given any thought to rearranging the room? An ideal spot for the display would be where the dinning room table is but then you have to put the table over by the balcony and that may not be ideal.


----------



## roxy (Sep 11, 2011)

Any other option ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

well, you could flip the room so the display is on the wall where the sofa is located now and place the seating where the entrance door is? (keep the sofa out away from the wall about 2ft) This gives you lots of room to place speakers beside the display without any corners. Your rear speakers can then be placed behind the sofa up high.


----------



## roxy (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. Will look out for this option too.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV (Oct 4, 2010)

hi all. do have a budget. If you keep it like it is; your gonna need some small high quality speakers. From KLIPSCH, PARIDIGM, HSU and a number of others. You can install in wall or wonderfull small bookshelfs. That you can hang or attached to the wall in way or another. Oh is this a existing home or new construction. Is the area main entertainment or just for everyday basic? Do you want it to bang boom pop? or just enough to enjoy; like most folks. There is to many variables to just write you do this or that. But willing to help...at least a little.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Have you thought about a soundbar for this room? I don't have any experience with them, but Outlaw is releasing one . That would indicate to me that they're a viable technology.


----------



## roxy (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the suggestion.This layout is for new construction and will be using it everyday. As you mentioned abt small speakers I am thinking of either klipsch quintet iv/definitive technology pro cinema/ energy take classic for the current layout. If you have any other option then suggest me. 
Thanks.


----------



## roxy (Sep 11, 2011)

I haven't yet thought about the sound bar as I am not sure that it will deliver the performance.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sound bars are not the real thing and is not a replacement for true 5.1 speakers. Its an interesting idea but works best in a small room like a bedroom not a large living space with lots of nooks and angles.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok. Budget u didn't mention. My inclinations first is this. NEW construction is good, wire the area for at LEAST 7 speakers. Or 11 . If looking for "flat" speakers to match flat panel; DEFINITIVE TECH. Has some buetieful ones for around 7-900 hundred a piece. Use funky flexible mounts for rear's an surrounds. So u can point the sound to MSP.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV (Oct 4, 2010)

here some clicks.....http://www.definitivetech.com/products/Inwall/default.aspx: http://www.definitivetech.com/products/HomeTheater/OnWallSystems.aspx: http://www.paradigm.com/products/products-by-category/in-wall-in-ceiling: http://www.hsuresearch.com/packages.html: http://www.klipsch.com/reference-architectural-speakers: all i know take your time, research a lot. There a few more manufactures out there. M$k , B$W, an so on. Note that each site has other click on. So it depends on what you can afford and what you want to do with it. Once upon a time, in another galaxy i use to sell car stereos in a particular manner. I was able take a persons budget an build a descent system. My boss didn't like it. I was able to sell 8-10 times more. Than focusing on expensive or overly hiked up prices. Those guys came back a year late an thanked me. But I always told my customers that you getting what you pay for. You want bang, boom, pop. THEN SPEND THE MONEY. So that your buying speaking system that will last a life time. And if going with so called larger speakers; drive them with a separate amp. Use a pre/pro to route signals. 3d; i like. Maybe you don't. have fun, Come back an start a new post showing progress. pics pics pics.......


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV (Oct 4, 2010)

here is just one more recommendation; I just got my new mag the other day and thought this just might do the trick. so check it out and you can find them on Amazon for a better price. http://www.hometheater.com/content/kef-t305-speaker-system


----------

